# Shipmate Gimbaled Gas Range



## FineKetch (Sep 26, 2011)

Wondering if anyone has documentation, parts list, drawings, owners manual, etc. for the old Shipmate line of gimbaled LPG ranges.

I have recently pulled a 40+ yr old Shipmate 3 burner (model 885G) as part of my boat restoration project. Looks to be in OK shape, but I'm trying to determine if I should refurbish and keep the unit, or replace.

Thank you in advance for any assistance.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Keep it, google shipmate and you'll find a parts supplier and manual.

My shipmate 3 burner is 30+ yrs old, it works and looks great


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

The Shipmate stoves are all made from common RobertShaw gas control components. The only thing that you may not find are new burner rings for the top burners. Otherwise, the best place to get Shipmate parts is "Sailorman" in Ft. Lauderdale, Fl (?). 

These as well as most older propane stoves have a tendency to form a 'glaze' over the thermocouple which needs to be 'sanded' off. With accumulated glaze the 'safety valves' (the one with the 'push buttons' on top of the stove) may not work correctly and the pilot lights wont stay lit - the glaze insulates the control thermocouples for the oven safety valves. 220 sandpaper works great to shine-up and de-glaze the thermocouples.


----------



## FineKetch (Sep 26, 2011)

Well done friends - many thanks for responding.

I'm all for refurbishing my unit and continuing to get many more years out of it if I can.

I did an internet search on Shipmate and came up blank regarding the old stoves such a mine. I checked out the Shipmate website, and they seem to be a new company unrelated to the original Richmond Ring Co who was the manufacturer. They manufacture only wood burning cast iron units. I'll still contact them and see if they can provide a lead. I'll also reach out to "Sailorman" and try there.

If you think of any other suppliers or leads where I might go to, I'd appreciate the referral.

Thanks


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

RichH said:


> The Shipmate stoves are all made from common RobertShaw gas control components. The only thing that you may not find are new burner rings for the top burners. Otherwise, the best place to get Shipmate parts is "Sailorman" in Ft. Lauderdale, Fl (?).
> 
> These as well as most older propane stoves have a tendency to form a 'glaze' over the thermocouple which needs to be 'sanded' off. With accumulated glaze the 'safety valves' (the one with the 'push buttons' on top of the stove) may not work correctly and the pilot lights wont stay lit - the glaze insulates the control thermocouples for the oven safety valves. 220 sandpaper works great to shine-up and de-glaze the thermocouples.


The problem with mine is that, although I can light the pilot light and it stays lit, the oven temperature control knob won't turn. It's literally stuck.

Any idea why that might be?


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

I have an old Shipmate 3 burner propane stove manual I'll scan and swap for a Shipmate burner knob.
John V.


----------



## SVTatia (May 7, 2007)

For Shipmate stove replacement parts and to service old ones this is the place:

SEAWARD STOVES, SHIPMATE STOVE PARTS items in GEARBUSTERS store on eBay!

Email John with any questions - he is very helpful and he has all the parts including knobs.


----------



## FineKetch (Sep 26, 2011)

VallelyJ said:


> I have an old Shipmate 3 burner propane stove manual I'll scan and swap for a Shipmate burner knob.
> John V.


John V

Reading your response to my search for documentation for a 3-burner Shipmate stove. I'd love to swap you a burner knob for a scanned copy of your manual, but seeing as I have only what is on the unit and I'm beginning a restoration I need all the parts that I have.

Perhaps you could suggest another solution for obtaining a copy of your manual.


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

I'll dig it up next time I'm at the boat and get back to you.


----------



## FineKetch (Sep 26, 2011)

VallelyJ said:


> I'll dig it up next time I'm at the boat and get back to you.


John V

Thank you

Mark


----------



## Jetexas (Apr 3, 2012)

I just picked up a Shipmate 882G. My oven knob refuses to turn as well. Is there some sort of lock on them?


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

The typical stove top knob controls on these old Shipmate stoves are RobertShaw .... PUSH IN the knob before you turn it - safety feature. ;-)


----------



## SailorSid (Feb 22, 2013)

I too have an old [c. 1972] shipmate gimbelled stove [new to me] Owners before always used small 1 lb camping propane tanks. I want to install a fixed 5 lb tank in an air tight remote locker with overboard drain in the laz. Is there anything I should know? Type of hose, reguator, etc.


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

Propane hose comes in standard lenghts. They have a standard 1/2" (if I recall right) NPT fitting on each end that fits the stove and the regulator or solenoid. Use teflon tape. There should be no fittings or joints in the line between the tank and the stove. With your tank in an external locker, you will also need a solenoid valve at the tank that is controled by a switch at the stove, so from the stove, you can cut the gas off at the tank and let the propane left in the line burn out before shutting the burner of oven off. You'll also need a low-pressure (as I recall) regulator. Marine supply places usually carry all the parts you need.
If you have room for a bigger tank, a lot of people use 20-pounders.


----------



## FineKetch (Sep 26, 2011)

To VallelyJ

Good evening. A follow-up request to an earlier message exchange if I may.

Last year I posted a message describing my search for documentation on my late '60s Shipmate Model 885G - 3-burner gimbaled stove. You were kind enough to respond that you had an original users or tech manual and thought you might be able to make a copy available to me.

I'm simply writing back to ask if your offer is still open.

Many Thanks

Mark


----------



## GEARBUSTER (May 27, 2010)

Mark, I am the John, who works at Sailorman, who also is Gearbusters on e-bay, who sells parts for Shipmate Stoves...

I can e-mail you some instructions I have made, as well as a set of the Original Instructions...

My e-mail address is [email protected]

For those of you discussing the Oven Control Knob not turning, that is an indication the Oven Control needs replacing.

There is no push to turn on the Oven Control, on Shipmate Stoves, only on the Top Burner Valves...

I am working on getting my listings back up on e-bay...

John @ Gearbusters


----------



## ctl411 (Feb 15, 2009)

My stove oven has a lever type knob that says push in to turn. This is separate from the oven temp control. It looks like a fuel shut off lever. It won't push in or turn. Can it be disassembled to clean or is it replace only? Will try to get a picture of it today to post.


----------



## GEARBUSTER (May 27, 2010)

E-MAIL me a picture, sounds like the oven/broiler select valve... and yes you can take it apart... it uses special gas valve grease, to lube and then reassemble. Try your local LP or NATURAL GAS, BULK Supplier or Home stove Repair Shop...

John @ Gearbusters

[email protected]


----------



## ctl411 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you. I just got to the boat to do some work. That is the valve oven broiler.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

I had a Shipmate on my previous boat and got rid of it. I have never seen one with a flame failure shut-off (thermocouple) and pilot lights are verboten per ABYC.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

VallelyJ said:


> Propane hose comes in standard lenghts. They have a standard 1/2" (if I recall right) NPT fitting on each end that fits the stove and the regulator or solenoid. Use teflon tape. There should be no fittings or joints in the line between the tank and the stove. With your tank in an external locker, you will also need a solenoid valve at the tank that is controled by a switch at the stove, so from the stove, you can cut the gas off at the tank and let the propane left in the line burn out before shutting the burner of oven off. You'll also need a low-pressure (as I recall) regulator. Marine supply places usually carry all the parts you need.
> If you have room for a bigger tank, a lot of people use 20-pounders.


If you use tape on the fittings, make sure you get a gas approved tape, as most is not. It normally comes in a yellow roll. I would suggest using a liquid pipe dope, though as it seems to seal better in my experience.


----------



## beaverpilot777 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi All!
Long time listener...first time caller....
I have a BRAND NEW...IN THE ORIGINAL BOX...
1967 Shipmate 873G Shipmate stove and oven.
I thought it would fit my C&C, but alas too wide.
If anyone else could use it...
KInd of a cool story behind it too, as to how we got it, and why its so old and all original!
A lady here in SO Cal, had it listed in a small newspaper, and here and her husband bought it new to put in the baot they planned on cruising with back in the '60's.
But , life happens and kids came along...her husband died, and all the new stuff for the old wooden sailboat just sat in storage!
Boat long since dry rotted away...and she and my wife got to talking, and low and behold she bought all the stuff from her!
So...now its available!


----------



## AugustMarine (Nov 9, 2015)

I know this is an old post, but... I also have an older shipmate stove and the top burners work but I'm unsure of how to light the stove. I've looked online for a users manual but can't seem to find one. I also don't see where to find the model number for the unit but it has 3 burners on top, 5 knobs on the front (including the oven knob and 2 stainless button looking things flanking the knobs. I'm assuming their igniters but they don't seem to actually do anything.

Any help or a link to a video would be awesome!!!

Thanks,
Kevin Whitcomb
S/V White Swan


----------



## Jetexas (Apr 3, 2012)

I was just lighting mine with a match or lighter. I'd lift the floor of the oven out, click on the lighter, turn on the gas, then set the floor back in once it was lit. There were no flints or electric sparkers on mine, so I assumed this was the only way.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

This is for the 3-burner Shipmate .... with Robert Shaw oven/broiler, etc. control. Such a stove will have two red push buttons on or near the SS top surface, one on the far right side next to the top burners, the other on the far left side.

These 'button' are to 'override' the safety valves to which they are connected and will allow one to light the gas 'pilot lights' for oven and/or broiler, and keep the thermocouples hot to allow gas flow. The right button controls the pilot light to the oven burner rack; the left ... the broiler. The function of the safety valves is to totally shut down gas flow if and when the thermocouples become 'cold' - no accumulated gas delivery = no explosion hazzard.

*Oven burner procedure:*
1. Have ready a butane looooong arm barbecue type 'lighter'
2. There is a removable plate on the 'floor' of the oven chamber - remove it.
3. With the cover removed you will see the burner assembly .... the the pilot light and thermocouple are on the far right side and 'under' the burner rack assembly.
4. Turn on the gas tank solenoid 
5. Turn the oven control to LOW
6. light the butane barbecue 'match': Push down on the RIGHT (red?) button on top; hold the 'match' flame so that it HEATS the pilot light assembly AND the thermocouple (they are at right angles to one another in their own 'assembly' under the burner rack). 
7. Continue to hold the R button down until the pilot light 'lights'; continue heating with the butane flame, and keep that button down until the pilot light STAYS lit. 
8. Turn the oven temperature control to the desired temperature .... the burner rack now should be fully lit.
9. replace the 'cover'. 
Note: any time you turn off the tank safety solenoid, you have to manually re-light the pilot light.
Note2: If the pilot light fails to come on, take 220 grit sandpaper and clean the thermocouple tip (in place), until 'bright'.
Note3. If the pilot light fails to ignite even after cleaning the thermocouple ... take the 'whole' stove to a commercial gas appliance shop to have the thermocouple, and possibly the safety valve replaced.

*Broiler*
Same as oven, but the (red) safety valve override switch is on the far *left* of the cook top. The control for the broiler is the second 'knob' from the left on the front of the stove.

Suggest that you get a hanging thermometer, etc. and hang/suspend from the oven rack to make sure that the thermometer gage is close to the oven control temperature.

If you plan to use the oven a lot, suggest that you install a propane 'sniffer' alarm for under the stove, for the bottom of the bilge, etc. as propane is heavier than air and can rapidly accumulate in those 'bottom' spaces .... and can go boom if its on the outside of the stove.

hope this helps.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

VallelyJ said:


> Propane hose comes in standard lenghts. They have a standard 1/2" (if I recall right) NPT fitting on each end that fits the stove and the regulator or solenoid. Use teflon tape. There should be no fittings or joints in the line between the tank and the stove. With your tank in an external locker, you will also need a solenoid valve at the tank that is controled by a switch at the stove, so from the stove, you can cut the gas off at the tank and let the propane left in the line burn out before shutting the burner of oven off. You'll also need a low-pressure (as I recall) regulator. Marine supply places usually carry all the parts you need.
> If you have room for a bigger tank, a lot of people use 20-pounders.


The hose seals on a ferrule at each end, which means you don't use tape or sealant. Tape and sealant are for use where the sealing is done on a tapered thread.


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

> The hose seals on a ferrule at each end, which means you don't use tape or sealant. Tape and sealant are for use where the sealing is done on a tapered thread.


National Pipe Tapered (NPT) is tapered thread. 
The ferrule seals the rubber hose to metal fittings. The fittings connect to each other with NPT thread. Always use tape on tapered thread, whatever substance the pipe carries.
JV


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Recently installed a new stove with new hose and xintrex sniffer. The fittings were 3/8 SAE on the stove end. New LPG hose end was also SAE 3/8. Older stoves may have a different fitting size.


----------



## VallelyJ (Nov 21, 2008)

You can get automotive thread sealants that might take the worry out of gas leaks in SAE-threaded unions. Auto supply places have it in little tubes. Works well on gas and brake lines, too. Though I don't know if it's required or not. More a peace-of-mind thing, I guess.


----------



## aorange (Jan 18, 2016)

FineKetch said:


> John V
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Mark


can I get a copy?


----------



## mickcagney (Apr 12, 2016)

I have an old Shipmate which looks at the surface to be in good condition. I have no clue how to use it and would love a manual or a few tips on how to get it going.

A few pics
http://mickcagney.net/shipmate-stove/front.jpg
http://mickcagney.net/shipmate-stove/top.jpg
http://mickcagney.net/shipmate-stove/front-open.jpg
http://mickcagney.net/shipmate-stove/manufacturer.jpg
http://mickcagney.net/shipmate-stove/fuel-tank.jpg
http://mickcagney.net/shipmate-stove/tank-top.jpg


----------



## Argon (May 9, 2017)

Did anyone ever obtain a manual for the old Shipmate? Also, my oven's burner knob also will not turn. Any ideas?


----------

